# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Мастопатия...

## Таис

ну вот, сходила я всё-таки к гинекологу - беспокоили боли в груди, их набухание и напряжённость - причём длиться это каждый месяц по пол-цикла! и мне по результатам осмотра поставили диффузную мастопатию(( Приятного мало, но радует, что это лечится- врач мне пока назначила физиопроцедуры, витаминные комплексы, йодомарин. капли Мастодинон.Про последнее лекарство слышала много положительного (хотя встречала и отрицательные мнения...), но хотелось бы быть уверенной, что мне оно поможет? В общем-то доверяю препаратам на растительной основе,но тут дело вполне серьёзное- нащупали аж по 2-3- узелка в каждой груди! -вот я уже и стремаюсь, может стоит пойти ещё к одному специалисту, может мне уже гормонами надо лечиться? Кто что может подсказать по этому поводу?

----------


## Энрика

Гормонами всегда успеете пролечиться,а вот мастодинон в большинстве случаев помогает,статистика не врет 70% выздоровлений,тем более если узелки маленькие.Просто лечение у вас будит длительное,месяца 2,а может и 3.Я так сама лечилась и подруга моя и все вылечили)).А что за физиопроцедуры назначили?

----------


## Таис

Назначили ультразвук, но я уже закончила курс... Пока особых улучшений не вижу, но Мастодинон начала пить. Его мне надо принимать 3 месяца, плюс витаминные комплексы... Согласна, препарат хороший, знаю сама излечившихся им, но я боюсь, у меня всё-таки степень мастопатии тяжелее, чем у тех подруг( или я ипохондрик?

----------


## Vera

У вас 2 выхода:
1. Обратиться еще к другому специалисту, и узнать его мнение.
2. Положиться на опыт вашего врача и принимать то, что она вам назначил.
Может лучше выбрать 2 вариант? Мастодинон это хорошо, но вдруг у вас запущенная форма и матодинон будет "как мертвому припарка"?

----------


## Таис

Не, вот вчера вечером сходила к другому врачу - уже к маммологу - она сказала - ну, попробуйте Мастодинон, он в принципе помогает в большинстве случаев, елси не поможет- тогда уже на гормоны перейдём...

----------


## Droplya

Таис, гормонами еще успеете напиться.

----------


## Таис

Да я какбы не спешу... Просто хотелось быть уверенной, что он мне поможет)

----------


## Vera

Мне нравится ответ "ну, попробуйте".. Так он сам выписал или же вы у него спрашивали?

----------


## Таис

Я сама спросила- может мне вот это попринимать? Она сказала, что это растительный препарат, можно его попить, он неплохой, но просто для эффекта его надо долго пить,ещё и витамины принимать, и ограничить всякие гадости типа солёного-острого-газированного- а она видать хотела меня по-быстрому гормонами напичкать- помогло бы быстрее, но вот последствия...

----------


## Vera

Блин....ну и врачи у нас..если не скажешь сам, не выпишут - явно лекции и практику в универе прогуливали

----------


## Таис

Ну, не обязательно. Вроде как врач нормальная, внимательно осмотрела. Просто у каждого свои методы лечения. И в итоге всё нормально- пью этот Мастодинон, витамины, ещё курс физ процедур прошла, так что надеюсь, вылечу эту гадость!

----------


## Энрика

У нас в стане врачей надо слушать и делать свои выводы.У меня так свекровь врач под нож подвел..в молодости с мастопатией,"лечили" так что все на верх на груди повылазило(( ..пришлось резать два раза

----------


## Таис

Ужас какой... ну, я всёже надеюсь, что сейчас больше квалифицированных врачей, чем в её время...

----------


## Vera

Энрика, у меня тоже похожий случай был, с коллегой по работе рассказывала, что ее чуть одна гинеколог не положила на операцию, хорошо, что была на вечеринке и встретила гинеколога там,  пожаловалась ей, она еепригласила к себе на консультацию, осмотрела  и выписала Мастодинон, и очень удивилась, что ее гинеколог хотела на операцию отправить, ведь у нее  была мастопатия на ранней стадии, и не надо прибегать к помощи хирургов. Вот такая вот история. Так что девочки, прежде чем ложиться под нож, лучше спросите мнение у нескольких врачей, после такой истории я сама уже так делаю.

----------


## Droplya

ДА под нож ложиться - это уже явно край. Зачем это делать, если можно воспользоваться другими методами, альтернатива есть всегда и во всем, просто надо искать ее и советоваться.

----------


## Таис

Не-не, мне под нож точно не надо! полечусь-ка чем-нибудь менее глобальным)

----------


## Droplya

Так разные люди есть. Кому хочется побыстрее и плевать на последствия. А кто-то более серьезно что ли относится ко всему и щепетильно. ))

----------


## Энрика

А вы сдавали анализ на количество пролактина в организме?А то от повышенного пролактина опухоли и возникают

----------


## Таис

Нет, на анализ не отправляли... Но вроде ыб диагноз верно установили, я не сомневаюсь в этом враче)

----------


## Droplya

ну я думаю после лечения не плохо было бы анализ сдать =)

----------


## Таис

Ну, наверное сдам) ПОтому как надо теперь следить за здоровьем и за грудью вообще, раз проблема возникла(( Буду регулярно врача посещать и проверяться! А сейас уже вроде улучшения есть, ура!

----------


## Droplya

проверяться у врачи для своего же спокойствия полезно было бы постоянно )))
ПОздравляю вас с улучшениями.)))

----------


## Таис

Спасибо!! Врач посоветовала на пролактин сдать после окончания курса лечения...

----------


## Droplya

вот и хорошо ) Хороший врач значит

----------


## Таис

Да, надеюсь, всё бедт хорошо- не зря же таки пью всё строго по схеме и соблюдаю все рекомендации!

----------


## Droplya

так если не соблюдать все рекомендации, так а смысл тогда вообще начинать лечение...

----------


## Таис

Ну, вот и я так подумала) Всем спасибо за советы и поддержку, и вам всем не болеть!

----------


## Droplya

Выздоравливайте, надеюсь у вас все хорошо будет =)

----------

